# open/view a .lnk file



## johnnyreb1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi,

Please can somebody explain to me how to open/view a .lnk file.

I am running a Microsoft ME system and not very computer literate.

My friend hs emailed me some holiday photo's and sent them in an attachment as a .lnk file.

Every time I click on the attachment and try to download attachment, the message " Windows cannot access the specified device, path or file. You may not have appropriate permissions to access the item". appears and fails to open attachment.

I've saved attachments to a floppy disc, created a shortcut to my desktop and tried to use PowerPoint (suggested by a friend), Word. Notepad, Corel to open, but each time I try these applications I get the message " The shortcut 'Jens_hols.lnk' refers to a location unavailable. The location could be on a hard drive on this computer, on a network or on a different computer on your home network. Check to make sure the disk is properly inserted, or that you are connected to the Internet or home network and then try again"

I've been on http://www.dougknox.com/xp/file_assoc.htm to try and sort but no success.

I would be most grateful if any one can point me in the right direction.

Many thanks
Johnnyreb1


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Howdy,

What is the file extension?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I know nothing .. but here's a point, hopefully in the right direction ...
http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=lnk&Search=Search
Looks like you're missing a program that your friend is using ... Hope this helps.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

An .LNK file is a link (shortcut). It's not an actual file that can be opened. It's a shortcut to a file. It sounds like your friend sent you a shortcut rather than the actual file, which is most likely on their computer.


----------

